
Heading Back from WWX (Thoughts on Haxe) - jdonaldson
https://medium.com/@back2dos/heading-back-from-the-wwx-716bb5f3905d#.m6n69bjvs
======
jdonaldson
This was a great personal stream-of-consciousness article on WWX and Haxe. I
personally had a few jaw dropping moments, in particular when the Kha editor
was able to debug shader languages with breakpoints.

It's been interesting to watch a language like Haxe grow organically without a
corporate patron. Go, dart, swift, etc. are all great, but there's a bit of
risk hitching your horse to a platform backed by a company _cough actionscript
cough_. I realize that most languages now are open source, but I doubt many of
them would survive without strong company support. In fact, I think only Ruby
can claim to have made it "on their own", mainly thanks to Rails.

The governance issue will get solved I think. I don't think it's a problem
with one (or a few) people. There's an implicit mistrust of bureaucracy that I
think is merited.

Finding the right balance here will be tricky, and I don't think that Haxe can
blindly follow governance models from other languages and communities. But,
it's clear that Haxe leadership needs to grow along with the rest of its
ecosystem.

